# Parf Guide System Review



## DiscoStu (2 Mar 2017)

I bought a Parf Guide System as soon as it was announced last year and today I finally got round to opening the packet!

I thought I'd share my thoughts on it. 

For those that don't know it's a system for creating 20mm holes in a perfectly square pattern in wood. This is ideally used with parf dogs to create cutting tables for use with track saws (like the Festool MFT). 







Inside the package you get:

2 x 1m rules with pre drilled 3mm holes
3 x 3mm pins
1 x 20mm forstner style bit (although it's specific to this set)
1 x 3mm drill bit
1 x 3mm drill guide
1 x 20mm drill guide (The big orange thing)
1 user guide











So my first thoughts are that it is a well made high quality precision tool. It oozes quality and tight tolerances. The supplied manual is clear, detailed and is a world apart from most of the manuals we see, although it's on a par with other manuals I've seen from UJK. 






It's easy to set it up and to get you first row of 3mm holes. The guide for the 3mm hole helps keep the drill vertical. I had an old piece of 18mm MRMDF lying about so I used this for my test. I clamped a parf stick (Steel ruler with pre drilled holes) down to the MDF and drilled my first 3mm holes. I then swung it around roughly 90 degrees and using the 3/4/5 method set it accurately to a right angle (the manual clearly explains this so I'm not going into detail here). Once this was set I could do a set of vertical 3mm holes and then I repeated for the other side and top edge. I finally finished with another vertical set of holes in roughly the middle. 

So 3mm holes all done I moved onto the 20mm holes. You use the pins and guide block to line up the 20mm cutter and away you go. I found that my 20mm cutter got clogged pretty quickly but my MDF was a bit old and going "furry". Once you've done a series of 20mm holes you have to use parf dogs to position the block as the points where the 3mm alignment holes were have become 20mm holes. You need to be aware that the 20mm parf dogs don't come with the system. Not that this is an issue as you'll be buying these to use with it anyway. For me it was a bonus as I already had parf dogs so I didn't feel like I was paying for them twice. 

I did a 600 x 1000 sheet of MDF from start to finish in about an hour having never use the system before. I found the accuracy was excellent. The only downside was that the cutter kept clogging although this is likely to be the MDF. I did find that having a drill with removable chuck was incredibly useful although only my CXS has that feature and it's not the most powerful of drills. 






After completing all of my holes I did a very quick check for square with a rail and it was spot on. 











This was just a quick test to see how I got on with it and if it was accurate and it seems to be spot on. 

I found the 20mm holes a bit of a pain but I am hopefully it's just old MDF stock. 

I am intending to build a bench with this sort of top so it should be good for that. 

I'd love to see a router version as I think that could be excellent. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (2 Mar 2017)

it looks like they may have changed to a hex drive on the 20mm cutter and a collar
looking again that is an extra
i mentioned this to Peter at some point,I think was on a previous thread....never got my royalties 

Steve


----------



## DiscoStu (3 Mar 2017)

That's an option but not included as standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric The Viking (4 Mar 2017)

Stu: many thanks for posting this. 

I've been dithering over doing this or getting an Axy MFT instead. Still not settled on either, but it's helped.

Quick question:after those holes in MDF, how sharp is the cutter now and how clean are the last few holes you made?

I've found it hard to keep even good quality (Axminster) 20mm cutters sharp, but that's been cutting into melamine-faced ply. Melamine really wrecks them.


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Mar 2017)

I'd have to try it in a fresh piece of MDF. To be honest the sheet I used was not in very good condition. It's was getting a little fluffy! I had breakout on most holes that I drilled without my bench underneath. However I'm pretty confident that it's the MDF that was the issue not the cutter. I've got a top to make in the near future and I'm not concerned about the cutter. I'm going to have a little play today to see if I can make a dust extraction port for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAC1 (4 Mar 2017)

For those considering the options have you considered this http://www.cncdesign.co.uk/cnc/Jig-Repl ... e-Top.html


----------



## Simou1 (11 Mar 2017)

+1 for CNC Designs

I had a very close look at the Parf System as I was looking to replace my MFT top and build a custom workbench and thought it was a typical Peter Parfitt design....that is to say superb, easy to understand and made to the highest standards. I then saw an advert for CNC Designs in Wrexham and decided to pay them a visit as I live reasonably local.

thttp://www.cncdesign.co.uk/cnc/Replace ... -Tops.html

Just brilliant, and Rick the owner designed and then made a custom top to my dimensions while I waited, as well as replacement MFT top. Smashing bloke, superb medite MDF and absolutely 100% accurate. A bonus was the alloy dogs supplied free of charge (made next door) and all in all, whilst I think the Parf jig is a cracking bit of kit, I will give Rick a ring in future, pop up for a chat and exchange 40 odd beer tokens for a brand new MFT top. 

Highly recommended and by the time I had worked out the cost of the jig, the top quality MDF, the wear on the cutters and of course the superb set of machined and threaded dogs, it really was a no-brainer.

(His jig is a cracking bit of kit should you decide to go the DIY route).

Usual disclaimer, never met the man before but a true gentleman. He was working out an internal racking programme for a Transit van when I visited, they too are superb.


----------



## mikefab (12 Mar 2017)

I can't see why anyone would fork out £130 for a jig system that allows you to make (in an hour) something that can be bought for £40. And that's before we talk about material costs or blade sharpening. Madness.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simou1 (13 Mar 2017)

mikefab":2ep1q05s said:


> I can't see why anyone would fork out £130 for a jig system that allows you to make (in an hour) something that can be bought for £40. And that's before we talk about material costs or blade sharpening. Madness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I rest my case M'Lud! 

Seriously though the Parf jig is a brilliant bit of kit and if you are making non-standard work tops then it is a option. But MDF is a killer on cutting edges, the dust produced drilling 200 odd holes really does need an extraction jig (for the jig) and unless you are uber careful, the exit hole will be less than perfect depending on the quality of the MDF itself.

I much prefer a beautifully machined top with perfect holes on both sides, made out of OEM or better quality MDF and all the dust left in Wrexham for £40. 

The machined dogs are superb, gratis, free, at no cost and whilst they do not have Veritas stamped on them, they are as effective and delivered in a rather fetching naked alloy finish!


----------



## DiscoStu (13 Mar 2017)

I built a simple dust port for my Parf guide system. I also think the parf guide is likely to last longer than a MDF jig. It's all horses for courses although I paid £89 for my parf guide (I think) when it was first launched.


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Mar 2017)

I've bought the RS and it looks excellent. I didn't realise he sold the dogs as well, I'd have bought them too if I had. I've ordered the Parf dogs from Axi.
True, I don't suppose that the jig will last as long as the Parf system, but it's a fraction of the price and just how many tops am I going to get through between now and shuffling off? I think it will see me out.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (25 Mar 2017)

I don't think it's worth £130. I have the festool lr32 system and the 1400 rail. I bought an 8mm shank 20mm dia cutter and did a 2750 x1220 top in under an hour with minimal breakout and zero dust. Router cutter was still in good condition too


----------



## Wizard9999 (29 Mar 2017)

I'm sure if it has anything to do with Peter P it will be top quality, but I thought the price hard to justify before what sounds to have been an eye watering price rise. Can't see this being a best seller.

Terry.


----------



## DiscoStu (31 Mar 2017)

ComfortablyNumb":30q5cydw said:


> I don't think it's worth £130. I have the festool lr32 system and the 1400 rail. I bought an 8mm shank 20mm dia cutter and did a 2750 x1220 top in under an hour with minimal breakout and zero dust. Router cutter was still in good condition too



Hold on.. 

How much is the LR32 1400 rail with the router adapter? A lot more than £130


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbloke65 (20 Apr 2017)

Eric The Viking":7e2qr74y said:


> Stu: many thanks for posting this.
> 
> I've been dithering over doing this or getting an Axy MFT instead. Still not settled on either, but it's helped.
> 
> ...


Peter uses and recommends Medite for the top which is what I used for the three part series on the Power Tool Table that can be seen on the Axminster web page for the Parf Guide System. I found no problem with bluntness of the cutter, but when I met him a while ago he went to great pains to mention that the drill should never be dropped onto the floor...which I subsequently did, twice! Fortunately I placed the back door mat on the floor under the drill. Although it makes the finished top a bit messy and isn't really needed, a smear of 3 in 1 oil on the drill shank each time it's used helps a lot - Rob


----------

